# Yet another newbie with questions



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Hopefully will be travelling within the month and have a couple of questions.

Are mobile phones cheaper to buy in Dubai than the UK

How does the cost of clothes compare with the UK?

Is there any problems with biting insects? i.e Mosquito's

I am sure I will have many more over the weeks


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

skibanff said:


> Hopefully will be travelling within the month and have a couple of questions.
> 
> Are mobile phones cheaper to buy in Dubai than the UK
> 
> ...


UK brands are cheaper in UK but not too much, you can find almost everything in Dubai for reasonable amount of money. Can't help with the mobile phones, but assume it's eather the same or slightly cheaper.

There is a season for mosquitos and it's now. They bite and they are cruel so you will need one of those anti-mosquitos liquids, that you can plug into a socket and it will save you from little vampires (you can buy it in any supermarket). But no worries, the mosquitos here are very regular size and shape, nothing scary like you might probably see in Africa.

Good luck with a move!


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> UK brands are cheaper in UK but not too much, you can find almost everything in Dubai for reasonable amount of money. Can't help with the mobile phones, but assume it's eather the same or slightly cheaper.
> 
> There is a season for mosquitos and it's now. They bite and they are cruel so you will need one of those anti-mosquitos liquids, that you can plug into a socket and it will save you from little vampires (you can buy it in any supermarket). But no worries, the mosquitos here are very regular size and shape, nothing scary like you might probably see in Africa.
> 
> Good luck with a move!


Thanks, how long does the Mozzie season last? Do you get any sand flies etc on the beaches?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

skibanff said:


> Thanks, how long does the Mozzie season last? Do you get any sand flies etc on the beaches?


there are flies of course, not sure what is sand flies though... if those small flying bugs yes there are but I don't find them annoying or dangerous. Mozzie season.... hmmm, not sure, because they don't bite me, but I didn't see any of them in winter...

Are you allergic to them?


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> there are flies of course, not sure what is sand flies though... if those small flying bugs yes there are but I don't find them annoying or dangerous. Mozzie season.... hmmm, not sure, because they don't bite me, but I didn't see any of them in winter...
> 
> Are you allergic to them?


No just prefer not to be their meal ticket when outdoors thanks for the info.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are a few mozzies, but more in certain areas, such as Jumeirah Islands, The Lakes, Sprinsg etc where there is a lot of water. We also have some sand flies and biting ants, but it isn't a major problem. Just use a little mozzie spray if out at night.

Unlike in the IK, phones are not sold 'bundled' with call packages, so you get what you pay for. Higher end models are more expensive.

UK clothing brands particularly are more expensive than in the UK, especially at current exchange rates.

-


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> There are a few mozzies, but more in certain areas, such as Jumeirah Islands, The Lakes, Sprinsg etc where there is a lot of water. We also have some sand flies and biting ants, but it isn't a major problem. Just use a little mozzie spray if out at night.
> 
> Unlike in the IK, phones are not sold 'bundled' with call packages, so you get what you pay for. Higher end models are more expensive.
> 
> ...


Thanks, just heading to london for my training.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Talking about mozzies, i got bitten to shreds in Abu Dhabi on the weekend!


----------



## Jezza (Jan 11, 2009)

Beware of the Ants, my sister was here and ended up with a swollen foot after a night by the water in Dubai Marina .... nasty bites so eaither wear socks or spray the anti-insect stuff on.


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Jezza said:


> Beware of the Ants, my sister was here and ended up with a swollen foot after a night by the water in Dubai Marina .... nasty bites so eaither wear socks or spray the anti-insect stuff on.


Thanks mate, it seems things that bite come with the better climate!
Do you see many snakes?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

skibanff said:


> Thanks mate, it seems things that bite come with the better climate!
> Do you see many snakes?


Snakes - no. In apartments you get very little of anything, villas are another matter. As well as ants (mildly annoying) and geckos (very welcome) I now have what is apparently known locally as a tree squirrel (looks like a large gerbil) living in my garden which is stealing my tomatoes. 

-


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

About mobile phones, make sure they're not locked!


----------



## Jezza (Jan 11, 2009)

skibanff said:


> Thanks mate, it seems things that bite come with the better climate!
> Do you see many snakes?


Only snakes I see are the occasional Lebo .. beware!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

There are a few on this forum.................................


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

What Lebos?


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Fortunately for me, in Al Ain I don't think I've ever seen a Mosquito, though a friend was in JBR at the weekend and found a mosquito with OCD that made lots of neat lines of bites on her feet.

I see loads of Scorpians in the dessert but rarely near a building. (An aircraft Hangar once). I had my first encounter with a UAE spider recently. As they do a terrible job of getting rid of the flies here I have no sympathy and my eclectified tennis racket type anti insect thing made short work of killing the gargantuan thing (well it had big legs anyway).

DEET yourself up when near water and you'll be fine. Ants - vary from normal to horse sized and then there are the little orange things that run at 100mph - Pif Paf (Raid) them. As you can tell when it comes to things that make me itch Chemical Warfare is justified. Crabs as a teenager....


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

*mosquitos*

Tagged onto this thread as contains relevant info.
Just read todays mosquito story.
gulfnews : Malaria scare hits International City in Dubai
I was wondering if this cooler weather signals the start of them appearing? ,so far they have not been a problem for us here in the Greens.
In the past have been the favoured target so it has been a pleasant surprise not to encounter them.
Also may be some truth in the alcohol/mosquito link.
Beer consumption increases human attractiveness to ... [PLoS One. 2010] - PubMed - NCBI
Since being here I have not been drinking ,so maybe that has helped me avoid being bitten.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

confused.dom said:


> Tagged onto this thread as contains relevant info.
> Just read todays mosquito story.
> gulfnews : Malaria scare hits International City in Dubai
> I was wondering if this cooler weather signals the start of them appearing? ,so far they have not been a problem for us here in the Greens.
> ...


I find that really shocking, i havent heard anything like it before and find it difficult to believe........A brit living within walking distance of Byblos and rock bottom and not drinking.


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

Laowei said:


> I find that really shocking, i havent heard anything like it before and find it difficult to believe........A brit living within walking distance of Byblos and rock bottom and not drinking.


Am in shock myself ,had 6 pints in three months ,wife in UK ,me tied to the kitchen sink...all change tomorrow ,she is here full-time ,afternoon at the races and double my pint tally in the evening.Well that's the plan.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

confused.dom said:


> Am in shock myself ,had 6 pints in three months ,wife in UK ,me tied to the kitchen sink...all change tomorrow ,she is here full-time ,afternoon at the races and double my pint tally in the evening.Well that's the plan.


Thats even more wierd, no missus here and not in the pub seven days a week.:confused2:

Out of interest at the races tomorrow can you purchase the falling down juice?


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

Laowei said:


> Thats even more wierd, no missus here and not in the pub seven days a week.:confused2:
> 
> Out of interest at the races tomorrow can you purchase the falling down juice?


Soft drinks and light refreshments only I'm afraid. You can build up a thirst for the evening!.


----------

